# Prayers needed please.



## angbaby4974 (Apr 28, 2009)

Haven't been on too much in the last few days.  I found out Sunday morning that my youngest brother was killed in a car accident late Saturday night.  Things are really crazy right now, to say the leaset.  My brother is flying in from Japan & his flight gets in tonight, the funeral is tomorrow & my kids have TAKS tests this week.  My wonderful husband is taking care of them, I'm picking my brother up from the airport, & heading to my parent's house tonight.  I went there yesterday (it's a 3 hr drive) and came back home last night.  I could really use all the prayers, vibes & good thoughts you guys could spare.


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so incredibily sorry to hear about your brother.  What a tragedy.  Know that we are sending positive energy and strength for you and your family at such a terrible time.  Wishing you the best through all of this...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened, if you need to talk I am here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

{{{{{{{{angbaby}}}}}}} 
I am so sorry for your loss , prayers  and good vibes being sent to you and your family . I think we will all be thinking of you often and sending thoughts for the strength you and your  family need  to get through this tragedy. My heart goes out to you.


kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 28, 2009)

{{{Angbaby}}} I am so sorry this has happened - I know what you're going through as I lost my Big Brother a coulple of years ago.  My prayers, heart and healing wishes are with you and your family...

BIG HUGS
Lindy


----------



## Sibi (Apr 28, 2009)

I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.  Take care!


----------



## Deda (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, Ang - I am so so sorry.  Your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I'll say a prayer for you and your family. Hugs


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.  You can count on prayers from my wife and I.

Bruce


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 28, 2009)

Big, big hugs honey.  This must be so hard.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh.   :cry:  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2009)

Your family will be in our thoughts.

I lost my little brother 2 years ago. Doesn't seem real does it?


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2009)

Ang, know we are all proud of you too....you are a strong woman who can do what needs to be done, but make sure your needs are met through this time too.

Hugs & Prayers,

Tanya


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 28, 2009)

My condolences, I will be praying for you


----------



## rszuba (Apr 29, 2009)

oh ang, soo sorry to hear this. you and yours are on my prayer list, as well as my sisters.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 29, 2009)

angbaby, i'm not sure I can tell you anything different than what everyone has already said so I just want you to know I really do feel for you and your family and you will be in my prayers, may the Lord mend your heart and brokeness with much love and gentleness.

Special and caring hugs here from Australia.


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 29, 2009)

How awful...!  I'm so sorry your family is going through this terrible tragedy.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Hang in there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family, during this difficult time.

God Bless You.


----------



## heyjude (Apr 30, 2009)

So very sorry to read your post. I add my condolences to the long list of supporters before me. 

Take Care,

Jude


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you's to everyone.  Your thoughts & prayers are deeply appreciated.  I wanted to post something on here last night, but couldn't get through the tears.  It's so wonderful to know that all of you, my friends, whom I have yet to meet in person, have so many kind words for me.  Today was a new day, and the beginning of the healing process.  I will miss my brother forever, but I am slowly coming to terms with his absence.

I just wanted to let you all know how wonderful you are.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## topcat (May 1, 2009)

{{{Hugs}}} ange....

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 2, 2009)

Ang, I am so sorry that I didn't see this sooner, how did I miss it?
I am so sorry for your loss. The next few days and weeks are going to be hard for you. You are in my prayers and thoughts, and know that there are a lot of people on this forum that care a lot about you.
If you need anything, and I mean anything, please let someone on here know, between us all I am sure that we can offer you help in any way that you need it.
Chrissy
xx


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 4, 2009)

You guys have been great!  I really mean that.  It's soooo much easier to get on here & let off a little steam, or talk about  my latest soap, or get goodies ready for the swap.

I'm so sick of people coming up to me asking how I'm doing.  I mean, REALLY????  How do they think I'm doing?  Or telling me it will be alright, because believe me it's not alright & it won't ever be alright.

You guys, just lend an ear when I need it & a shoulder to lean on & I really appreciate it.

Thank you for all your support


----------

